# EOI Reptile Expo 2010 SE Qld



## Wild~Touch (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been asked many times why we don't have a Reptile Expo in SE Qld, eg. Toowoomba,Gold Coast or anywhere in SE Qld

So Why not ???

It takes a hell of a lot of hard work and no thanks and all blame - but don't let that put you off

If you've got what it takes I'd like to hear what you can offer

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd be interested in organising one... I used to regularly organise and run large events that were attended by 4500+ people, so I know a little somthing about event managment and promotion. I guess it wouldnt hurt to do some figures and see what kind of attendance would be expected, that would give an approximate budget to begin with! 

Keep in mind though, there's alot more to it than just throwing some enclosures into a room and expecting people to turn up. There's venue hire fee's, public liability insurance, security, sponsors, exhibitors, advertising, informative materials and other infrastructure required to make an "event" a professional and well run EVENT.

Sponsors would be fairly limited in QLD due to our restricted commercial species list, but expanding the show to include aquariums might help bring some of the larger pet stores (that also sell reptiles like childerens pythons, turtles and lizards) on board 

Having the sponsors and exhibitors contribute their fee's would help offset the events overall cost, but I still think you wouldnt get away with doing this properly for any less than 20K (just an "off the top of my head" figure, but if anything I would say even more) and you would probably have to have a small but reasonable entry fee (say $10-$15) to ensure you wernt ******* your money up against the wall as an organiser.

But just using the above scenario as an example, do the maths - $20,000 means that you would need roughly 5K worth of sponsor/exhibitor income and 1000 people to attend and pay their $15 per head just to break even.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 9, 2009)

*Expo 2010*

Mayhem

Thank you for your reply...it's a very important start...someone that knows what they are doing 

For maximum attendance it would have to be somewhere near the Gold Coast

Essential factors are time of year and venue, ie, when and where

Maybe a Reptile Related Product Swap Meet could be incorporated,,,NOT ANIMALS of course

Any more ideas out there !


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 9, 2009)

edited the above post to include a little more info...

You've got me thinking about it now  

*Venue: *
RNA showgrounds 

*Sponsors: *
QLD National Parks and Wildlife Service
EPA
A major Pet/Aquarium/Reptile store
RSPCA
APS

*Exhibitors:*
Pet stores
Aquarium/Terranium manufacturing businesses
NPWS
Accessory suppliers (snake hooks, heat pads all that kinda stuff)
Commercial displays

*Amature Exhibitors:*
Private keepers who would like to display their reptiles and talk with people who attend.

Hold some competitions between the amature displays for best snake and species etc and other creative things!

*Educational Displays:*
Snake Pit show
Reptile Removal businesses


... Anyway, thats just some ideas, there's a hell of alot more to it, but yeh...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not thinking of a snake show (EPA arent keen on that) - we need something different 
with a few WOW factors, eg, THE GREEN ROOM for GTPs and an OLD TIMERS LOUNGE for experienced keepers to catch up with longtime old friends..there's gotta be more ideas out there

The theme could be "REPTILE EXPO 2010 - Now and Then" showcasing how the hobby has changed over the last 10 years and where it's heading


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 9, 2009)

woo hoo mayhem I am with you


----------



## Stewydead (Feb 9, 2009)

it would be very cool if this happen!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 9, 2009)

We could have a cricket match between the HYBRIDS and the PURITANS......just for a laugh


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybee get someone well known in for a shows in the snake pit like Greame Gow or the like?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 9, 2009)

ummm eeer Graeme Gow has passed away...gone to the big herp heaven in the sky


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 10, 2009)

I have someone lined up for the reptile demonstrations another one or two would be good


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2009)

Ship! Really? Wow... that guy was one of the first people to give me advice and a proper intro into the herp scene! Spent hours talking to him and handling a tree snake after a show he did at Dreamworld!

Sad stuff, nice guy, RIP!


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> I have someone lined up for the reptile demonstrations another one or two would be good


 

Well I guess first time round we wouldnt need to go to nuts with celebs hehehe I know there are a few members of APS in QLD that run educational shows etc for schools, and as you say, you know people - but public liability would have to be covered, meaning as an exhibitor, they would have to have their own insurance and the event organiser would have to have seperate liability to cover them.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 10, 2009)

We'll see what the morrow brings and possibly make plans for a brainstorming session with interested parties
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## KaaTom (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds awesome would definately be interested in seeing what you guys come up with. About time too that we get something here so we dont have to travel interstate or up north


----------



## natrix (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd imagine it could be very successful . The one held in May in Sydney seems to work well & from what I understand , there are more herpers in QLD than anywhere.


----------



## melgalea (Feb 10, 2009)

i think its a bloody fantastic idea. due to my business i can never take time off to travel to other ones. so one over here would be great. alot of people would turn up. i think the gold coast would attract alot more attention then brissie or sunny coast.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Qld expo event*

Hi there...My little input would be to suggest ..The Brisbane Entertainment Center.....reasoning...1.close to the airport [5 mins by car / taxi] 2. one min. walk from the railway station 3.two hundred meters from the freeway 4. on the outskirts of brizzy cbd..5 a venue that is used to and very capable of handling crowds......cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jus tfor info guys, the Mac Herps show costs around $10,000 to put on. We get about 2,500 people through the door at $10 for an adult and $5 for a child. Sponsors are hard to find this year but in NSW remember that we can't sell reptiles commercially at all but I think in QLd you can even have reptiles at your expo and that will make it difficult to get the public along.

INterstingly, this year we have some shops saying no way because they didn't make any money last year but others wanting double the space. It certainly can work for the shops but they need to give people a reason to buy from them.

As for work - whatever your wildest estimate of the work you will have to put in could be just triple it and you will be close. Make a list ot volunteers and at least 20% of them will turn up.

Good luck.


----------



## bluetongue (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah guys i would love to go to an expo thats in SE QLD as the only other exop in qld is the gladstone one which is 5 hours away from me which is very dissapointing, and i think this should be really considerable as qld does have the most reptile keepers and i hope this goes on and actually happens.

cheers Damon


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for all the PMing input ....So far...it's amazing


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, interesting idea Baden. My auntie happens to be general manager of the entertainment centre. Perhaps next time I'm round her place or whatever I could bring up the idea and see what she thinks, maybe see if she can pull a few strings. 

I'd be hell keen, I'll be there if we can organise it.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> Hi there...My little input would be to suggest ..The Brisbane Entertainment Center.....reasoning...1.close to the airport [5 mins by car / taxi] 2. one min. walk from the railway station 3.two hundred meters from the freeway 4. on the outskirts of brizzy cbd..5 a venue that is used to and very capable of handling crowds......cheers solar 17 [Baden]


 

They're booked out constantly, can never get the date you want - believe me, i've had meeting after meeting with them.

I ran most of my events at the RNA showgrounds - I have a good working relationship with them and they're relatively cheap as far as venue hire fee goes. It covers all the criteria you listed above and they're central to brisbane with good public transport routes, without being too "inner city" - so parking is not problem and its free.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2009)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Jus tfor info guys, the Mac Herps show costs around $10,000 to put on. We get about 2,500 people through the door at $10 for an adult and $5 for a child. Sponsors are hard to find this year but in NSW remember that we can't sell reptiles commercially at all but I think in QLd you can even have reptiles at your expo and that will make it difficult to get the public along.
> 
> INterstingly, this year we have some shops saying no way because they didn't make any money last year but others wanting double the space. It certainly can work for the shops but they need to give people a reason to buy from them.
> 
> ...


 

Sweet, very helpful info  I arnt sure about the whole not being able to have reptiles on display in QLD - I do know that there are some points in the EPA licence about commercial displays, but I think you might find that provided the person displaying their private animals isnt making money from it, it wont count as commercial. I guess it will take some sitting down and meeting with the "people with the say at the EPA"


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Qld Reptile Expo*

Hey guys,
We put the Gladstone Reptile expo on last year and have started organising this years (April 18th). There are some hurdles with conforming to the EPA.. such as no sales of reptiles or reptile products,. if it is a commercial event then only commercial reptiles can be displayed (childrens , blueys and beardies,). We found it hard to offer sponsorship as we could not show any product in a commercial manner nor mention reptile products, >we had 1400 people through last year and just covered cost with the balance going to charity as we were not allowed to make profit from the expo. our insurance was high as we had a ven display. But over all it was a great event and it was good to see all the reptiles brought in from as far away as Sunshine Coast , Mackay and Emerald

I reckon you should give it a go but first meet with the ecco acces people to make sure you dont end up on the wrong side of their laws

you would need to start organsing at least 4 months prior to your scheduled date

feel free to ask any questions ,if our good experience can help you have a succeful event , we'd be pleased to help.

Regards

Deka


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome! The numbers are adding up  Just having some issues getting my head around the problem with displaying reptiles?!? I'll give EPA a call now.

Talking to the guys who ran the event up north would be of good help, but from my take, would it be worth approaching them (the EPA) and put the proposal forward that commercail reptile sellers (eg, the Pet Stores that we've mentioned as possible sponsors) be able to sell their products and reptiles at the event and the amature displays be restricted to displaying non-ven and of course no selling or advertising sale of their reptiles or products?

There is a clear distinction between the two and I cant see how this breaks their laws?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 10, 2009)

Deka
Thanks for the input - I wish you guys well with your Expo


----------



## brettmo (Feb 10, 2009)

+1 from me


----------



## licky (Feb 10, 2009)

yay you people should definately organise it in the brisbane area as someone mentioned before it is close to everything.
i reckon you could get alot of people through the gates.
get experienced speakers in to talk about husbandry and the sort.
I love the "green room" idea aswell and you could probably do the same thing for our dessert dwelling reptiles

licky


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 10, 2009)

Sandee I'd be happy to exhibit at a SE Qld Expo. In terms of venue though I'd be looking at somewhere air conditioned (for humans and animals alike). I'd be reluctant to take GTPs etc to somewhere that wasn't. Maybe also it might be good to go for a smaller venue and hold it over 2 days (a weekend)? Just my 10c worth..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 10, 2009)

Deka69 said:


> Hey guys,
> We put the Gladstone Reptile expo on last year and have started organising this years (April 18th). There are some hurdles with conforming to the EPA.. such as no sales of reptiles or reptile products,. if it is a commercial event then only commercial reptiles can be displayed (childrens , blueys and beardies,). We found it hard to offer sponsorship as we could not show any product in a commercial manner nor mention reptile products, >we had 1400 people through last year and just covered cost with the balance going to charity as we were not allowed to make profit from the expo. our insurance was high as we had a ven display. But over all it was a great event and it was good to see all the reptiles brought in from as far away as Sunshine Coast , Mackay and Emerald
> 
> I reckon you should give it a go but first meet with the ecco acces people to make sure you dont end up on the wrong side of their laws
> ...



G'day Deka,

Expo's aren't exactly my fort'e, but the hurdles you have described seem rather simple to overcome. Firstly - insurance with regards to venomous displays...shouldn't the demonstrator of the venomous snakes have sufficient insurance? I can understand that small time demonstrators don't have insurance as it's very costly but this could be avoided by utilising an established demonstrator with all the necessary requirements in place?

The issues regarding EPA are a little confusing too...I can totally understand their resistance to having sales of animals on the day, but they have absolutely no jurisdiction over the sale of anything other than live animals. They also can't stop people advertising animals on the day. Make yourself familiar with their legislation and make sure you stay within the lines stipulated in it - they often try and govern issues that aren't their domain, be sure not to let them.

If it did start becoming difficult, you could simply transfer all animals to be displayed to a Demonstrators Permit using the "Temporary Care" category.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Deka,
> 
> Expo's aren't exactly my fort'e, but the hurdles you have described seem rather simple to overcome. Firstly - insurance with regards to venomous displays...shouldn't the demonstrator of the venomous snakes have sufficient insurance? I can understand that small time demonstrators don't have insurance as it's very costly but this could be avoided by utilising an established demonstrator with all the necessary requirements in place?
> 
> ...


 

x 2


----------



## Kersten (Feb 11, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Deka,
> 
> Expo's aren't exactly my fort'e, but the hurdles you have described seem rather simple to overcome. Firstly - insurance with regards to venomous displays...shouldn't the demonstrator of the venomous snakes have sufficient insurance? I can understand that small time demonstrators don't have insurance as it's very costly but this could be avoided by utilising an established demonstrator with all the necessary requirements in place?
> 
> ...



G'Day Jonno,

I can understand why you would have trouble getting your head around things if expos aren't your forte. I have trouble wrapping my head around all the hurdles we had to jump over and I was there! Sadly, the world being what it is, and insurance companies being what they are, it was deemed necessary to cover the expo with one blanket policy for the day. Given that the elapid display was part of the expo, this was included in the fee and we effectively had to double up. This of course, while seeming to be somewhat more than the average joe would think necessary, was not something we considered to be a major issue as our focus was on the safety of the people attending rather than turning a profit 

With regards to the issues surrounding the EPA laws, I think it best to point out here (as has been done elsewhere) that the purpose of the day was never to be a swap meet. As a point of interest we asked about the feasibility of setting up commerical displays (for products as well as animals) but when it was explained to those of us who met with the EPA that this would not be possible for a number of reasons we chose not to push the issue. Since the idea behind the expo here was to educate and expose the general public to all things scaley, and to have the local (and not so local!) keepers meet some others who shared their passion, it really didn't seem important to go and rock the boat. 

As a point of interest for the folks organising the SE QLD expo, the issues raised by the EPA were as follows:
1) That under the EPA's guidelines, no profit could be made from the exhibition of proected species.
2) That no commercial activity can take place unless covered by the appropriate commercial permit is held and that this and the demonstrators/exhibitors permits issued for the day were mutually exlusive under their laws.

In a nutshell folks, the idea presented to us was that we could either have a commercial permit, or an exhibitors permit and since all displays on the day needed to be covered by the exhibitors permits (in the case of the elapid display the demonstrator had his own permit already) we couldn't use the displays for commercial purposes. Which obviously in our case wasn't a huge issue. Yes it would have been nice to sell some enclosures, feeding accessories and the like - but it wasn't a big loss and the day was a success far exceeding our expectations. 

As some of you may inevitably wonder what happened in regards to the entry fee we charged, we were able to strike a concession. This was that we could cover our costs through the money made at the door, and anything after that we decided to donate to charity. This was an acceptable solution to both ourselves and the EPA, and the Gladstone Children's Ward was the lucky beneficiary.

Th beautiful thing about life is that nothing is lost by asking questions and a lot can be gained. So, given that your objectives are very different to our own, it would probably be of great benefit to you to approach the EPA with your ideas. The worst thing that can happen is that they can say no, I'm sure you'll be able to come up with some compromise especially if you have the support and guidance of people well versed in EPA law.

Cheers all and good luck with the day.

Kersten


----------



## coz666 (Feb 11, 2009)

i have had talks with epa , about this matter.
you can have a demonstrations, which is good
we can have pro breeders showing in stalls , good
no one is allowed to sell
you can hand out business cards and that is all.
no venomous is allowed.
and so on. 
the money upfront is the hardest thing .
there is plenty of air conditioned venues around up for hire.
location would probably be the debate.
plenty of herpers up and down the coast and west as well.
so i thought brisbane would be best so as everyone can meet centrally.
if we could have show of hands to see the interest to show is worth the effort.
maybe a couple of us could fork out for adds in the mags or maybe they will do a discount for advertising for swap at a free stall.
lots of planning is involved.
movement advices have to be collected up to three weeks in advance to give to the epa.
so if you dont get your paperwork in in time you dip out
plain clothed epa officers do check all through the day as well
so make sure what your displaying is appropriate and securely locked.
i was thinking april next year. 
so that hatchos would all be well established.
pm me if you want to get serious and we may actually have our own.
i am keen, and have done alot of ground work already.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi again,

Teach me to post when tired, I've missed something in my ittle EPA rule list there. It should read:

As a point of interest for the folks organising the SE QLD expo, the issues raised by the EPA were as follows:
1) That under the EPA's guidelines, no profit could be made from the exhibition of proected species.
2) That no commercial activity can take place unless covered by the appropriate commercial permit is held and that this and the demonstrators/exhibitors permits issued for the day were mutually exlusive under their laws.
3) That commercial permits and exhibitors/demonstrators/recreational permits cannot be held at the same premesis at the same time.

Some time ago, in relation to another matter, I was sent the part of the legislaion which covers those points. I may not still have it but I'll have a look today.

My point about asking still stands, it can't hurt to try!


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 11, 2009)

*snake bite*

Thanks for that Jonno, how are after all your snake and rat bites i cant wait to see your exhibition it dosent sound like reptile education is your fort"e either.

I was just offering some helpful hints , i hope all goes well 

Regards

Deka



Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Deka,
> 
> Expo's aren't exactly my fort'e, but the hurdles you have described seem rather simple to overcome. Firstly - insurance with regards to venomous displays...shouldn't the demonstrator of the venomous snakes have sufficient insurance? I can understand that small time demonstrators don't have insurance as it's very costly but this could be avoided by utilising an established demonstrator with all the necessary requirements in place?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Andrew all input is appreciated


----------



## Troy K. (Feb 11, 2009)

Joy, Den and myself set up the magazine ( Scales & Tails Aust. ) to help the herping community where we could. If you guys are serious about this and can get something going then please feel free to pm me and let me know what we can do with the mag. to help. 

On a personal note, if you guys are setting up a committee to bring all of this together, I would be interested in talking with some of you to see what I could do to help. Once again please feel free to pm me about this.
Troy K


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 11, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Deka,
> 
> Expo's aren't exactly my fort'e, but the hurdles you have described seem rather simple to overcome. Firstly - insurance with regards to venomous displays...shouldn't the demonstrator of the venomous snakes have sufficient insurance? I can understand that small time demonstrators don't have insurance as it's very costly but this could be avoided by utilising an established demonstrator with all the necessary requirements in place?
> 
> ...



they can stop people advertising animals on the day(or anything for that matter).

firstly it is classed an an APPROVED DISPLAY and at an approved display no profit or gain can be made .
cannot be conducted for a commercial purpose.
the animal cannot be displayed in a public place in a way that another person may reasonably believe its for sale.
the animal cannot be displayed in a way that promotes a particular product,service or buisness name.
an APPROVED DISPLAY means any of the following
-to give public information about the ecological role of the animal
-to promote education about,and the conservation of,the animal
-to promote an understanding of ecology and the conservation of the animal

we had to go all the way to the top to get a bit of leeway to allow us to hand out buisness cards and to allow the magazines to sell subscriptions(and that is only because they help in the awareness of the protected species.)


i have all tha appropriate legislation in front me to do with conducting an expo in queensland so if there is anything you need to know, my contact information is on the Queensland Reptile Expo thread.
cheers
simon


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 11, 2009)

mmmmm just had an idea....all/any profits made from Expo 2010 will be made available for Australian 

research into OPMV and other associated diseases..we need reptile vets on board to offer opinions

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Mangles (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the first step has to be a meeting with the EPA to work out what exactly can and cannot be done. This has already been done by Slimebo and others for their Expo, but as anybody has dealt with the EPA knows different people from the EPA interpret the rules differently.

From there you can formulate a plan to attract sponsors, which would be vital to get this up and running and work out who can display what etc. Until we know the EPA guidelines it will be very difficult to arrange anything.

I went down to the Melbourne Expo last year and saw what a well run expo is like, and what a great time can be had, and I am considering going up to Gladstone for the Qld Expo. From attending these events we should be able to get a few ideas of what else can be done.

I would be quite willing to be involved in establishing this expo.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 11, 2009)

Spot on Mangles, as I mentioned before our objectives for the Gladstone Expo are quite different and because of that there are perhaps ways around the issues presented by the legislation which we never investigated.

I can say though, that the offer by Scales and Tails is one that you should be able to take up. We were told that magazines subscriptions could be sold due to the value they hold in regards to promoting awareness of native species.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Jonno.

Just a question about insurance and safety issues. Whats your safety rating? I might be completly wrong but I feel you are being a little condescending toward "small time operators".


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 11, 2009)

Mangles said:


> I think the first step has to be a meeting with the EPA to work out what exactly can and cannot be done. This has already been done by Slimebo and others for their Expo, but as anybody has dealt with the EPA knows different people from the EPA interpret the rules differently.
> 
> From there you can formulate a plan to attract sponsors, which would be vital to get this up and running and work out who can display what etc. Until we know the EPA guidelines it will be very difficult to arrange anything.
> 
> ...


gday mangles
we went through Rockhampton and Brisbane EPA and the rules are black and white.no loopholes,believe me we tried.we just count ourselves lucky that they allowed us to hand out buisness cards because they are quite in their right to not allow it.as i said i have all the guidelines right here in my folder.
preparing and running a expo is a big job,cost alot of upfront money,plenty of headaches and sleepless nights and no profit. idealy you should get the local herp club down your way on board as you'll need plenty of help to run a expo of that size and a herp club will have a better chance in making changes to the legislation. 
cheers
simon


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 11, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> Hey Jonno.
> 
> Just a question about insurance and safety issues. Whats your safety rating? I might be completly wrong but I feel you are being a little condescending toward "small time operators".


 
G'day mate,

I've never made any attempt to hide or cover up the two bites I have received from venomous snakes. In fact both have been posted about on this site when they happened. The first one was during one of our first displays, when I was bagging a Mulga Snake into a pillowcase style bag. I had done this hundreds, if not thousands of times with all manner of venomous snakes, but only recently started doing it in front of a crowd. As I was twisting the bag off, I looked up to answer a question from an audience member (I remember very distinctly that she was asking about Keelbacks) and the snake bit me quite quickly on the tip of the thumb. I dropped the bag, immediately informed my then business partner who applied First Aid straight away. We couldn't leave the display with all the animals etc, so an ambulance was called and arrived about twenty minutes later. I was taken to hospital where I consulted with Bryan Fry and Bill Nimo, who both recommended I stay in overnight, "just in case". The bite was very minor with symptoms including pain, swelling, nausea and headaches. I left hospital the next day, returning 4 times over the next two days to have my CK levels monitored. I did not receive any antivenom. We now utilise hoop bags for all of our venomous snakes during shows.

My second bite happened during our first Venomous Snake Husbandry Course. Several members of APS were in attendence and can verify that what happened was a one-in-a-million scenario. I was demonstrating the difficulties of properly head restraining Death Adders, and had the snake "reverse gripped" while my assistant was restraining the body of the snake. The Adder started to thrash around, which my assistant controlled, but once it stopped, let the snake go...as soon as I noticed that the snake was free, I pulled both hands back and was scratched with the lower teeth on the webbing between my thumb and finger on the right hand. Again, First Aid was applied immediately and my then girlfriend drove me to QE2 hospital "just in case" where I discharged myself 4 hours later after consultation with Bill Nimo. 

Contrary to what has been puported lately by Ray Hoser, I have never been bitten by a Colletts Snake, and have never been "rushed to hospital" for snake bite (motorbike crashes are a different story though ). I have no hesitation in talking about the two minor bites I have received, not because I'm proud of them, but because people can learn from them. The Adder bite was not something that would occur to most elapid handlers as they wouldn't be in a situation where they would need to do what I was doing with the snake. A lot of people try and use my bites to drag me down, but at the end of the day, if you are human, and work with enough snakes long enough, you will be bitten. It's all well and good to own a couple of dozen elapids and do the odd call-out and talk it up from your armchair, but when you have handled literally hundreds of elapids day in, day out for a number of years, a couple of minor bites isn't too bad of a track record.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 11, 2009)

I think we might have gotten a little OT here with talk of bites and supposed armchair experts. I'd hate for the focus of the thread to shift from the message the people interested in organising this expo are trying to get out there.

Speaking of which, how are the brainstorming sessions coming on? It's must be heartening for you guys to see so early in the piece that there's some real interest out there in this event!


----------



## coz666 (Feb 11, 2009)

i think if we are going to come up with a great expo we need to keep the personal opinions about others out of it.
because this is a first.
everyone knows everything and everyone knows nothing. if we learn together, we can make this great.
and who knows, we might even get it to happen.
so whos up for a poll on figureing out what month to have it first. i have put one up so go and vote


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 11, 2009)

My opinion only, but i feel there should be smaller events held throughout different locations of SE Qld, my suggestion areas to include North Brisbane/Logan, Gold Coast/Beaudesrt, Ipswich/Redbank just to guage how much interest there is.

It has been evident over time that when something is organised, very few if any turn up despite the many who say they will.

By seeing the numbers from different areas turn up you can then work out the most successful location for the "big show". One catch would be you need to advertise dates for each location and have them all organised so people don't travel out of their way to go to one show (or the first) and not the others. I am sure there would be ther issues to address. Just my thoughts, pick them to pieces if you wish.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 11, 2009)

Just out of interest, we have plans to attend quite a few Expos over the coming months, eg: Victorian Expo, SOFAR in Newcastle, McArthur in Sydney, Gladstone Expo, Australian Wild Expo in Castle Hill. By attending each of these and also by chatting with the co-ordinators from each, and listening to their advice, I'm sure we will be able to pick up some very valuable insights into the successful running of a reptile expo. 

As Troy has already mentioned, we would definitely be interested in helping out as much as we can through the magazine, as well as on a personal level.

If I could make a suggestion; I feel that the first thing to do would be to call a meeting of interested parties who feel that they have something to contribute, form a working committe as a base, and go from there. Then you have a starting point and can work out the rest from there as a team. I know that Jason from Fish & Reptiles (Coz 666) has already done a huge amount of background work on this as he and I were discussing the feasibility of it all just a few months ago. The fact that there would be ongoing expenses all the way through needs to be thought about too. Again, this would probably need to be discussed at the initial meeting. Maybe a club called "Qld Reptile Awareness Group" or something like that (I'm sure someone could come up with a great name) could be formed. 

Just my two cents worth.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 11, 2009)

If any of us are lucky enough to attend other expos it would pay to have the FACTS & FIGURES ON PAPER so that we could bring it to our brainstorming session.
I have already been contacted by 3 people that have had vast experience in running big events, in saying that all input is well and truly appreciated
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 11, 2009)

Coz
This will not be the first reptile expo in Qld. ,some of you may remember prior to reptiles being made available for sale in pet shops, there was a reptile expo held at RNA
Can anyone recall this event ?? I can.
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## eipper (Feb 11, 2009)

Sandee,

I reckon Nature 4 You could come to the party with something as well.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 11, 2009)

" if you are human, and work with enough snakes long enough, you will be bitten. It's all well and good to own a couple of dozen elapids and do the odd call-out and talk it up from your armchair, but when you have handled literally hundreds of elapids day in, day out for a number of years, a couple of minor bites isn't too bad of a track record.... "Jonno why do you put the us "casual snake catchers "and elapid keepers of a small quantity ,down ? we may not in the likes deal with the amount of vens that you deal with ,this is true ,we may not be as up on the scientific ga ga ,as you are ,we certainly dont get the creditation that comes with doing this ,as quiet often if you go against the majority your up for a flaming ,we do make mistakes as we are human ,but you know it only takes one ven ,one time ,regardless of how long or how many, and i think you having a stab at the likes of" us" is wrong ..you dont like it ,but you have said that a few times about casual snake catchersand elapid keepers...all jokes aside ,which i dont mind par taking in when it is a joke.As far as anyone commenting on you getting bit ,half the sniggers(which means ha ha not the N word so dont freak anyone) come from python keepers ,that would crap themselves if a ven got in 4 feet of them, you dont have to justify and explain ,you know what happened as it was you who copped the bite,but in saying so dont tar us with the same brush ..getting bitten comes with the territory when working with reptiles ,but working with vens isnt a kodak moment that we post on aps with" show us the blood pics" ..its a serious situation that I hope I am never in ,and wouldnt wish it on anyone ...nor make jokes about it unless that person was up for the joke themselves.getting bitten doesnt always mean your incompetant,nor does it mean your not experienced it sometimes just means "sht happens' .and i voted for the expo in june july nice and cool ...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 11, 2009)

G'day redbellybite,

You seem to have misinterpreted what I was saying  I wasn't at all detracting from people who maintain small collection of elapids or do a bit of casual snake catching - nearly all of my herp mates outside of APS fit under one of two of those categories. What I was saying is that there's some people out there with some sort of inferiority complex who feel it's necessary to try and drag someone down because of their bites. I'd be all for that if I was bitten trying to hand feed an Inland Taipan in front of my nieces and nephews, but my two bites have been from silly, easy to make mistakes, not blatant disregard for safety. I was suggesting that if they were to walk a mile in my shoes they would most probably have a dozen bites up their sleeves by now. Even the best get bitten...


----------



## scorps (Feb 11, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Even the best get bitten...



Especially by those annoying coastal carpets aye Jonno


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 11, 2009)

There's a reason I mess with elapids mate, those pythons are just too damn sneaky...


----------



## mungus (Feb 11, 2009)

Joy from S & T said:


> Just out of interest, we have plans to attend quite a few Expos over the coming months, eg: Victorian Expo, SOFAR in Newcastle, McArthur in Sydney, Gladstone Expo, Australian Wild Expo in Castle Hill. By attending each of these and also by chatting with the co-ordinators from each, and listening to their advice, I'm sure we will be able to pick up some very valuable insights into the successful running of a reptile expo.
> 
> As Troy has already mentioned, we would definitely be interested in helping out as much as we can through the magazine, as well as on a personal level.
> 
> ...



Whats the date for the SOFAR in Newcastle ??


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 11, 2009)

Sunday, 15th March

Cheers


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 12, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day redbellybite,
> 
> You seem to have misinterpreted what I was saying  I wasn't at all detracting from people who maintain small collection of elapids or do a bit of casual snake catching - nearly all of my herp mates outside of APS fit under one of two of those categories. What I was saying is that there's some people out there with some sort of inferiority complex who feel it's necessary to try and drag someone down because of their bites. I'd be all for that if I was bitten trying to hand feed an Inland Taipan in front of my nieces and nephews, but my two bites have been from silly, easy to make mistakes, not blatant disregard for safety. I was suggesting that if they were to walk a mile in my shoes they would most probably have a dozen bites up their sleeves by now. Even the best get bitten...


 thats the problem with the write ups ,you cant see the expressions on the peoples faces to see how they were comming across....if i have misread then i take back what I said ,it just came across that way ,and most snake catchers and ven keepers do know the risks,like you said its more the ones that have nothing to do with vens that make the stupid comments ..........


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Qld. Expo 2010*

*May l suggest l think we have strayed a tad off topic here...let us cane toads pull together with the possibility of a expo 2010....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## geckodan (Feb 12, 2009)

Count me in if I can be of some help. My publisher regularly sponsors events like this so pm me if you are interested.
It would certainly be of use speaking to the organisers of the QLD Pet and Hobby EXPO - they have reptiles being displayed AND have goods for sale by commercial companies. It can be done, you just need to find out their loophole.


----------



## coz666 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> Coz
> This will not be the first reptile expo in Qld. ,some of you may remember prior to reptiles being made available for sale in pet shops, there was a reptile expo held at RNA
> Can anyone recall this event ?? I can.
> Cheers
> Sandee


 
sandee
i cant remember what happened last century.
lol

joy
i did find a loophole that no one seems to use or maybe they arent aware of 
and it makes things heaps easier. 
downside..... people need to be able to trust a single person. 
if herps are put across too a single person under the movement advice code tc
then only one demonstrator licence holder is responsible for all stands. and the real owners can just stand by and talk about their herps without the responsibility.
but if one person stuffs up . . . u can guess what the outcome would be.

wow i just deleted about 50 lines. i have put a poll up for a prefered month.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you for your support Danny, it is certainly appreciated
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## jay76 (Feb 12, 2009)

it sounds like a great idea sandy. If you need a hand let me know


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 12, 2009)

geckodan said:


> Count me in if I can be of some help. My publisher regularly sponsors events like this so pm me if you are interested.
> It would certainly be of use speaking to the organisers of the QLD Pet and Hobby EXPO - they have reptiles being displayed AND have goods for sale by commercial companies. It can be done, you just need to find out their loophole.



we discussed this with the EPA before our first expo and the epa were not informed that there were going to be carpet pythons at the qld pet and hobby expo,and going by the laws nothing should have been sold.they decided not to fine them that time but they said it would not be tolerated again.this is another reason why they are keeping such a close eye on all of these expos now ,just because a few people had done the wrong thing.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 12, 2009)

*Expo 2010*



Bredlislave said:


> I'm not thinking of a snake show (EPA arent keen on that) - we need something different
> with a few WOW factors, eg, THE GREEN ROOM for GTPs and an OLD TIMERS LOUNGE for experienced keepers to catch up with longtime old friends..there's gotta be more ideas out there
> 
> The theme could be "REPTILE EXPO 2010 - Now and Then" showcasing how the hobby has changed over the last 10 years and where it's heading




A friendly reminder  so we don't wander away from the target

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## stuartandconnie (Feb 12, 2009)

We think this is a fantastic idea. We dont have a lot to offer, but anything we can do, we only need to be asked..... 
cheers.... we think solar 17's idea is excellent.....


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for your offer of support Jarrod, Stuart & Connie 

you are all on my list now and you can't get off it.

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## FALANA27 (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope it all happen i would go .me an my partner have nine snake an three eastern bluey 
it be the best place buy good snakes an meet breeds.
P.s . I will help spread the words when it happen because i know i lot poeple would this to happen ..you got all my blessing .


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 8, 2009)

Now is a good time to start our brainstorming session, anyone got ideas ??

This is just my idea, RNA showgrounds-Brisbane and around July 2010

Please PM me with serious offers of sponsorship, etc.

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Sandee. I've sent you a PM. I agree we need to get a 'Think Tank' happening fairly soon.
Cheers
Joy


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Dec 24, 2009)

you guys are licky u have an expo i wish there was one in WA


----------



## jacorin (Dec 24, 2009)

hey guys,
if ur still looking at doing the expo, S.O.F.A.R have put some limited info on their website about wot charges exhibitors will pay for wot size stand they can use,if ur interested.
look under 8th Annual F & R expo

cheers
Shane


----------



## bally (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey guys
I am keen to help out at the expo. i could even bring a few lil guys of my own


----------



## mungus (Dec 24, 2009)

This expo happening ??


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2009)

bump...


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 29, 2009)

Anyone thought about the Brisbane Convention Centre - air conditioned and has a variety of suitable rooms/halls??


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 29, 2009)

I like PremierPythons idea


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2009)

buuuuuuuuump


----------



## bally (Jan 6, 2010)

obviously this isnt going to happen?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 6, 2010)

If you decide to have one, drop me a PM and I'll help in any way humanly possible


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jan 6, 2010)

bally said:


> obviously this isnt going to happen?


 

Whether the Brisbane Expo happens or not, because our Festival was so successful last year, we will once again have the Scales & Tails Reptile Festival in Ipswich in 2010. At this stage we are looking at the second weekend in November, but I'll put up a post on this later in the year.

cheers
Joy


----------



## bally (Jan 7, 2010)

Joy from S & T said:


> Whether the Brisbane Expo happens or not, because our Festival was so successful last year, we will once again have the Scales & Tails Reptile Festival in Ipswich in 2010. At this stage we are looking at the second weekend in November, but I'll put up a post on this later in the year.
> 
> cheers
> Joy


 

Excellent. Cant wait 

cheers Nick


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 26, 2010)

we have to get this started..count me in i will ask simon on what is involved.


----------

